# Passport ?



## PippinCob (27 July 2019)

Hi . I am looking for some information on what to look for on a horse passport that confirms the horse is who it's ment to be. It's my first horse since they bought out the passports some years ago. I secured a nice what looked to be a Welsh cob cross and was sent info on it. The person has since told me they sent the wrong papers . So now the horse is older with a diffrent name . Is there anyway of making sure it's legit . Please .


----------



## Leo Walker (27 July 2019)

Microchip. They can be scanned and cross referenced with the passport. Check the markings page with the actual horse as well


----------



## be positive (27 July 2019)

It may not  be chipped if passported before they had to be done, it sounds to me as if you have been scammed, probably intentionally, it seems a bit convenient they sold an older horse with a different name mistakenly for the younger one so it is very likely the passport you now have is correct.
You can get it scanned and should get the vet to fully check the details on the passport, teeth will give a guide to age and hopefully you have a nice horse even if it was not quite as described.


----------



## PippinCob (27 July 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			Microchip. They can be scanned and cross referenced with the passport. Check the markings page with the actual horse as well
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Leo . But the microchip papers have not had the markings filled out . The number on the passport is different to the microchip number as well . I wasn't sure if each passport had a unique number as well as the microchip number.   The passport also looks to be photo copied ðŸ˜¬


----------



## PippinCob (27 July 2019)

Thanks be positive. I was told the horses age and was happy. Then the paperwork said younger so puzzled but thought I'd got it wrong . Then told it was older as originally told . But different name from one advertised . And passport looks iffy the first one not a copy and stood out. The new one looks like a copy .


----------



## be positive (27 July 2019)

The passport should have an outer plastic cover with the inside pages sealed inside so should not appear to be a photocopy, each horse has a unique number which is not a microchip number which is listed elsewhere and often has not been completed properly and is rarely updated.
The passport needs checking by someone who knows what to look for and should be sent to the issuer for updating within 30 days, if it has been tampered with they will issue a new one but will probably need to have details verified by a vet. 
I hope you got a receipt for the purchase as that is proof of ownership.


----------



## Amymay (27 July 2019)

Did the vet not check the passport details against the horse when it was vetted?


----------



## PippinCob (28 July 2019)

Amymay No we didn't have it vetted ðŸ˜¬ we are going to pay the rest of the money next week. After we are happy with everything . We saw video and training footage . So far we are happy with what we have seen . So just down to the  visit and tryout next week .


----------



## PippinCob (28 July 2019)

be positive said:



			The passport should have an outer plastic cover with the inside pages sealed inside so should not appear to be a photocopy, each horse has a unique number which is not a microchip number which is listed elsewhere and often has not been completed properly and is rarely updated.
The passport needs checking by someone who knows what to look for and should be sent to the issuer for updating within 30 days, if it has been tampered with they will issue a new one but will probably need to have details verified by a vet.
I hope you got a receipt for the purchase as that is proof of ownership.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou .


----------



## be positive (28 July 2019)

PippinCob said:



			Amymay No we didn't have it vetted ðŸ˜¬ we are going to pay the rest of the money next week. After we are happy with everything . We saw video and training footage . So far we are happy with what we have seen . So just down to the  visit and tryout next week .
		
Click to expand...

I thought you had already bought it, my advice now would be to go and view with an open mind but as the dealer, assuming it is a dealer, has already made a few 'mistakes' , being generous here, please get the horse vetted in case they have 'forgotten' to tell you anything else, as an inexperienced buyer you are a prime target for dodgy dealers to take advantage of.

If you want to pm me me the ad/ videos I am more than happy to give an honest opinion although I am out most of today so may be late getting back to you.


----------



## Leo Walker (28 July 2019)

be positive said:



			If you want to pm me me the ad/ videos I am more than happy to give an honest opinion although I am out most of today so may be late getting back to you.
		
Click to expand...

Same here, although I'm in until later.

The whole situation doesnt sound right, it may be how your interpreting it or, and this is much more likely, you might well be getting done over and the passport will be the least of your worries!


----------



## shergar (28 July 2019)

Have a look on Facebook 2 sites  ,DODGY DEALERS ,  AND,  DODGY DEALERS AND SELLERS .   A friend bought a horse with a passport that did not match the horse, 2 horses sold with the same name at the dealers ,trading standards had about 5 complaints for the same dealer and the dodgy passports ,he was fined Â£30,000.                                           If you are not  very experienced  at buying horses you need some one who is to go with you ,or get the horse vetted and be there for the vetting ,it would be a shame for you to have a problem when you get the horse home and the seller refuse to take it back ,dealers and some people selling privately are only nice when you are paying them ,and real nasty when it comes to taking a horse back and refunding your money.                                       Be careful and good luck .


----------

